# Banhams



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Anyone else have banham chickens?? If so how small are yours?? Post pics if you want.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A Mille Fleur D'Uccle Rooster  He's gone now...I sold him but he was cute 

A Golden Seabright hen....A Mille Fleur D'Uccle bantam hen....an OEGB rooster....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I have Mille Fleur Rooster too! His name is Barney. From what I've read he doesn't have the proper coloring to match the breed standard. but we love him anyway. Sadly he's my only bantam although I reserved some spring Fleur chicks for him to eventually be with.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A silver sebright hen............


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

ciwheeles said:


> I have Mille Fleur Rooster too! His name is Barney. From what I've read he doesn't have the proper coloring to match the breed standard. but we love him anyway. Sadly he's my only bantam although I reserved some spring Fleur chicks for him to eventually be with.


Mille Fleur is a color...D'Uccle is a breed...so he is a pure D'Uccle...just not Mille Fleur coloration. I don't know what his would be called...possibly a Red D'Uccle?


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the silver sebright


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

A Frizzled Blue Cochin bantam....(black in color)

A Black silkie hen....( in their usual stance  )

A bantam Blue laced red cornish hen...on eggs...

A Partridge Showgirl Hen....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And finally, Spots...an Apenzellar Spitzhauben ( Ok, so not technically a bantam but smaller than a standard  )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You have a lot of lovely birds!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you  I have a small poultry "business"./hobby...My farm name is Shady Acre Poultry


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

This Robin...he was my favorite. He disappeared last winter.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww...


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

He was adorable


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

I have/raise old English miniature bantams


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I want more bantams. Love the little stinkers. My great-grandma had one that would peck at the door every morning. Gma would let her in. Banty would hop onto Gmas bed, lay her egg and ask to be let back outside. Lmao


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Lol I want even more than I have now lol

I also have a different types of bantam also besides old English miniture bantams


----------



## goatpoultryduckrabbit (Dec 27, 2013)

White silkie hen


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I want more bantams because I like using their eggs for pickled eggs! You can pack a lot more banty eggs into a jar than big eggs! LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Not only that but they pickle through easier being smaller. Also, they fry up to perfect size for an english muffin


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I used to have golden seabrights and mille fleur d'uccles. I miss my birdies


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My daughter is the chicken whisperer at our house, she has had two separate hens on two separate occasion sit in her lap and lay an egg in her lap. LOL


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What happened to your birds?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Varmits... 
I had the most lovely six golden seabrights. I had five hens and a roo, and he was the bestestest roo ever he was so good to his girls. I had three mille fleur hens and one frizzle roo and one hen that was a bunny tail not sure on her breed. I still have alberto the frizzle roo.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww  Too bad! The lil roo is all alone?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have other hens but no more banties


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhh, I see  I just love the banties  I really liked my sebrights too.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

My golden seabrights were my favs. I wish I could have some more. I am not getting anymore though, way too may losses to varmits, I feel like I am just feeding the wild life chicken dinners.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That must be aggravating...I have only ever lost 3 to predators, and all 3 were accidentally left out overnight.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)




----------

